# First Post



## Joshua22 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi everyone. My name is Josh and I am a senior in high school. I have had IBS-D for about half a year. I miss school all the time and I have been failing my classes due to not being able to keep up with the make up work. Unfortunately my school is not very supportive and donï¿½t understand how inconvenient it is to be in class when you are having an "attack". I am currently still trying to attend school as much as I can, but I am in the process of searching for a charter school or something that can create a more convenient schedule and will be a more comfortable environment. I have had the colonoscopy, the tube down the throat, and the tests for just about any related disease and have so far come up with nothing and havenï¿½t found a good stable medicine to control my IBS. This is my first post and I would love to hear from everyone and I hope I can contribute something helpful to anyone out there. -Josh


----------



## samk2289 (Jan 21, 2004)

hi i'm a freshman in high school and i totally understand how you feel. teachers and other kids dont understand when you have to go to the bathroom all the time. it's especially hard for me during long tests like midterms/finals. i havent found anything thats helped a whole lot either. good luck


----------

